# switching over (and so it begins)



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

for those of you that know, i started the very first step in switching over my 46 bow cichlid tank to a salt water heaven today. i gave 4 of the seven fish to a friend, three are waiting on my other friend. this weekend they are gone. i found some one to drill out my tank so im going with a 10 gal sump under neath, im getting the lights this thursday (hopefully). gonna drain, clean, and get ready for it to be drilled. im gonna keep this thread going so all of my friends on here can follow along, ill also be posting some pics for all of you, too. wish me luck everyone.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

forgot about heat, crud... haha gotta check that my heater is salt compatible.


----------



## Electric Monk (Sep 6, 2005)

leveldrummer said:


> forgot about heat, crud... haha gotta check that my heater is salt compatible.


Don't forget to check that your wallet is salt compatible too 

Just watch out for the cleaner shrimp....they are watching you :shock: 

ermmm...it's the beer :chair:


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

lol

Good luck with your new tank!

A lot of money and time first setting one up but its soooooo worth it.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

im giving away the last three fish and turning off the power, draining, taking out all the rocks and sand and such, im gonna get some pics soon, yes my wallet is compatible, haha im not sure why i should be afraid of the cleaner shrimp?? but.... ok? lots of money going but im so excited.


----------



## Electric Monk (Sep 6, 2005)

leveldrummer said:


> haha im not sure why i should be afraid of the cleaner shrimp?? but.... ok?












This guy was only two days late with his Tubiflex payment.... They jumped on him and ripped his teeth out :roll:


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2005)

LMAO! :lol:


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

OMG that's gross! EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

haha you need help my friend... lots and lots of help. ( but i like the cut of your jib)


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

going slower than i expected, i got rid of my last fish, drained and cleaned the poop out of it, im taking it to get drilled this weekend, depending on when that gets done, ill be picking it up. still gotta get the lights and a skimmer, do i need the skimmer to help cycle the tank with live rock? or just the lights and a pump?


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

thanx electric monk, from your picture i figured out the "what is this" puzzle in AFM. it shows a picture of a antenna that looks just like those shrimp.

Good luck leveldrummer, sounds like it'll be a great setup


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

It depends on your rock, but if you have crappy rock on which everything is dying, a skimmer is a great big help in keeping the tank from fouling. Otherwise it's a nice convenience but not essential.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

well since this is my first tank, and i dont know much about quality of live rock yet, and i dont know how well the lfs in my area keep rock alive, i think ill wait till i have the skimmer to get the tank set up. just safer.


----------



## Electric Monk (Sep 6, 2005)

leveldrummer said:


> well since this is my first tank, and i dont know much about quality of live rock yet, and i dont know how well the lfs in my area keep rock alive, i think ill wait till i have the skimmer to get the tank set up. just safer.


I should have a chat with your lfs mate, just ask direct "Is your rock cured/uncured, What are the levels in your 'for sale' vat etc etc", any lfs worth your time these days will be more than happy to answer these questions. 

To be honest with you, your lfs's LR for sale should be of good enough quality to pick the pieces you want out of their tank, get it home and pop it straight into your tank. If not, find another lfs.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Smell it.

Good rock will smell like the ocean.
Bad rock will smell rotten.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

haha honestly, the ocean kinda stinks to me, but i will do that, i was just asking so i knew whether or not to get the skimmer before i begin to cycle the tank. if i dont get it before it will be 2 or 3 weeks after.


----------



## Electric Monk (Sep 6, 2005)

leveldrummer said:


> haha honestly, the ocean kinda stinks to me, but i will do that, i was just asking so i knew whether or not to get the skimmer before i begin to cycle the tank. if i dont get it before it will be 2 or 3 weeks after.


Might as well wait mate, unless you have the cash now and fancy another bit of kit. Your tank will cycle quite happily with or without. You either get a bit of skim every day if you buy now or a cup full or two for a few days if you buy later.

I can only talk about my tank when i started, I may be very lucky with my lfs, but, my tank cycled the instant i put my rock in and never a trace of Ammonia or nitrite then or since. The rock was cheaper than anywhere else but the shop's run by two guys who love what they are doing. Makes the world of difference.


----------

